# Dracevo(Skopje suburb) - Macedonia



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Dracevo is a suburb of Skopje and one of the first major settlements in that region. The population is near to 40 000 people, and it has fully developed socio-economical life. It is located 10 km south-east from the center of the city of Skopje.

The name origins from another ancient village name called Dracevica, mainly because its population settled from there. The ancient village was located 15 km south-east from the center of Skopje. The believe is that in 1200 there was a Slavic settlement, whose origin is from the ancient Rome. There were recently found roman artefacts and mosaics in the archaeological location called Crkviste. They are still there in the back yard of the church. The settlement in the roman period is believed to be ruled by a roman representative called Tribu.

Later during the Ottoman empire it was given to Muhhammed Pasha.

Dracevo is populated with 99% ethnic Macedonians, Orthodox Christians, and it is one of the first pillars of theological education in Macedonia. There is a theological school, 3 primary schools and 2 secondary schools.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cultural-recreational centers cu Three Kruse(Church Sveta Petka,ancient Roman tomb)

THREE KRUSI


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pelenica*



> Pelenica is an attractive place in Drachevo. The Object has got its own church St. Ilija and its visited by many tourists. Especially over the school year, its visited often by students on a one*day excursion. It has a lot of natural treasures that attract tourists.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice photos Srdjan! 
I've never been in Dracevo.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Junkie said:


> Very nice photos Srdjan!
> I've never been in Dracevo.


Thanks Junkie!

Dracevo is an integral part of Skopje and you could be sure to visit him, because he has very interesting content.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Temple St. Spas*





































http://svspas-dracevo.org.mk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=22


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Seminary in Dracevo (St Clement of Ohrid-Skopje)*





































http://www.graganskisvet.org.mk/default.asp?ItemID=97F9F130C7662946977BC407B889815C


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cinema Dracevo






































http://mk-mk.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=240958234442


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*
Elementary schools - St. Clement of Ohrid*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Train station*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*The old fountain 1927*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*The old fountain 1927
*


















*The old horse fountain*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Old house*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Retirement park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Residential areas*


*1.Center*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*2.Korozevska*










*3.SSK *


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*The settlement Dracevo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panorama


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Pelenica Monastery


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panorame


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice place! Looks like this is not a rainy summer over there! (I mean the color of the grass)

Skopje is very unique.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Drainville said:


> Nice place! Looks like this is not a rainy summer over there! (I mean the color of the grass)
> 
> Skopje is very unique.


^^

I was in Skopje in ten days and do not see the rain.Yes, I agree.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Nice pics.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panorama


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Dracevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------

